# Wo ist mein kdm?

## spacecab

Hallo Folks,

als Gentoo Neuling wollt ich gerade mal mein grafisches Login einrichten, aber kein kdm ist zu finden.

Habe alles wie in der Doku gemacht, X und KDE mit grp-install.sh installiert, meine XF86Config gebastelt (startx funzt) und wollte nun den kdm starten.

Aber nichts ist, kein kdm auf dem System zu finden!

# bash: kdm: command not found

Hab auch mal mit locate gsucht (updatedb vorher auch gemacht) aber nichts zu finden was mit kdm zu tun hat.

Habe auch hier im Forum bisher keine befriedigende Antwort gefunden.

Gruß

Sascha

----------

## masseya

Ich spreche nicht gut deutsch, aber:

```
bash# find / -name kdm
```

----------

## slartibartfasz

das scnellste ist normalerweise:

updatedb

locate whatever

updatebd am besten als cronjob laufen lassen...

----------

## spacecab

 *Quote:*   

> Hab auch mal mit locate gsucht (updatedb vorher auch gemacht) aber nichts zu finden was mit kdm zu tun hat

 

Ähm, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...  :Wink: 

----------

## slartibartfasz

 :Embarassed:   aehem - tja das mit dem lesen is so eine sache... sorry war wohl etwas in eile...

was sagt denn 'emerge -p kde' ?

----------

## spacecab

 *Quote:*   

> was sagt denn 'emerge -p kde' ?

 

Ganz ganz böse dinge sagt das, will mir 'nen Rattenschwanz an Zeug installieren. Hab jetzt mal über Nacht ein emerge kdebase gemacht, aber da ist der kdm auch nich mit bei.

Ich mach wohl doch einen emerge kde...bis morgen  :Wink: 

----------

## sieter

kdm ist bei mir im kdebase enthalten,

unter:

/usr/kde/3.1/bin/kdm

----------

## slartibartfasz

übrigens wird der rattenschwanz an packeten bei kde um einiges kürzer wenn man in den useflags java ausschaltet - das useflag managen geht am besten mit einem kleinen prog names 'ufed' - weiß nicht auswendig ob das von haus aus dabei ist, wenn nicht gibts ein eigenes ebuild oder es is im 'gentoolkit' dabei...

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

was passiert wenn Du in der /etc/rc.conf kdm einstellst?

Dim

----------

## spacecab

So, nachdem jetzt KDE komplett emerged ist, geht alles wie gewollt.

 *Quote:*   

> was passiert wenn Du in der /etc/rc.conf kdm einstellst?

 

Hatte ich schon getan, hatte er nur gemckert das es nicht da ist.

Danke euch trotzdem soweit.

----------

